# Questions About Reserve Academy



## Prime87 (Apr 26, 2017)

So I'm really just starting to look into a career in law enforcement and had a couple of questions. First if I am only a reserve, am I disqualified in the long run from any special teams like SWAT or other task forces? I have looked around and I can't seem to get a clear answer to that question.


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

That depends completely on the policies of whatever department you get on and on the policies of the regional SWAT team. I have heard of paramedics that serve as the SWAT medics only going through the reserve academy because they are full time with the FD, and only function as cops during SWAT events.


----------

